# Battle Los Angeles (Will probably be my new favorite movie)



## groph (Jan 28, 2011)

HOLY SHIT HOLY SHIT HOLY SHIT HOLY SHIT HOLY SHIT HOLY SHIT


----------



## Guitarman700 (Jan 28, 2011)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT YES!!!


----------



## groph (Jan 28, 2011)

IT LOOKS SO AWESOME


----------



## MrMcSick (Jan 28, 2011)

Saw this trailer acouple months ago. Can't wait.


----------



## groph (Jan 28, 2011)

Definitely. I mean it's going to be completely predictable, strange shit will start happening, aliens invade, humanity is completely fucked, then some sort of breakthrough will be made allowing humanity to pull through somehow. A father (or Michelle Rodriguez as they have her playing THAT character again) will rescue his wife and kids from the clutches of their doom or somehow get his revenge if he doesn't.

Still, I love alien invasions and gratuitious violence. This appears to have both. 2005's War of the Worlds r0xx0r3d my b0xx0rz, and this looks to be ten times as crazy. It would be nice if they incorporated some "new" plot elements, or at least made an effort to make the story good, but really I just want to see swarms of aliens torching cities and gigantic desperate battles for survival.


----------



## Xaios (Jan 29, 2011)

Hopefully it will be better than Skyline.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jan 29, 2011)

groph said:


> Definitely. I mean it's going to be completely predictable, strange shit will start happening, aliens invade, humanity is completely fucked, then some sort of breakthrough will be made allowing humanity to pull through somehow. A father (or Michelle Rodriguez as they have her playing THAT character again) will rescue his wife and kids from the clutches of their doom or somehow get his revenge if he doesn't.
> 
> Still, I love alien invasions and gratuitious violence. This appears to have both. 2005's War of the Worlds r0xx0r3d my b0xx0rz, and this looks to be ten times as crazy. It would be nice if they incorporated some "new" plot elements, or at least made an effort to make the story good, but really I just want to see swarms of aliens torching cities and gigantic desperate battles for survival.



let me guess, it will happen on july 4th???

sounds just like "independence day" to me...


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 29, 2011)

This looks pretty damn good.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 29, 2011)

groph said:


> Definitely. I mean it's going to be completely predictable, strange shit will start happening, aliens invade, humanity is completely fucked, then some sort of breakthrough will be made allowing humanity to pull through somehow. A father (or Michelle Rodriguez as they have her playing THAT character again) will rescue his wife and kids from the clutches of their doom or somehow get his revenge if he doesn't.
> 
> Still, I love alien invasions and gratuitious violence. This appears to have both. 2005's War of the Worlds r0xx0r3d my b0xx0rz, and this looks to be ten times as crazy. It would be nice if they incorporated some "new" plot elements, or at least made an effort to make the story good, but really I just want to see swarms of aliens torching cities and gigantic desperate battles for survival.



It'll be predictable plot central for sure.

I enjoyed WotW too, if this is as dark and as well acted as that then I'm sure I'll enjoy it.


----------



## xiphoscesar (Jan 29, 2011)

groph said:


> Definitely. I mean it's going to be completely predictable, strange shit will start happening, aliens invade, humanity is completely fucked, then some sort of breakthrough will be made allowing humanity to pull through somehow. A father (or Michelle Rodriguez as they have her playing THAT character again) will rescue his wife and kids from the clutches of their doom or somehow get his revenge if he doesn't.
> l.


----------



## leandroab (Jan 29, 2011)

NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO








YES YES YES YES YES YES YES


----------



## groph (Jan 29, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> It'll be predictable plot central for sure.
> 
> I enjoyed WotW too, if this is as dark and as well acted as that then I'm sure I'll enjoy it.



I'd watch Sesame Street if it was dark and gritty. It's the new cliche but I love it anyway.


----------



## groph (Mar 13, 2011)

Alright I just saw it.

WORST.

INVASION MOVIE.

EVER.


----------



## 8Fingers (Mar 14, 2011)

groph said:


> Alright I just saw it.
> 
> WORST.
> 
> ...


 
Yep.......... effects would never turn a crap movie into a good one.
This movie and Independence Day are on my WORST CRAP EVER STUFF shelf


----------



## K-Roll (Mar 14, 2011)

was it even worse than Avatar?  did they mate using their tails? was there an alien naked scene uncovering some of teh alien goods?


----------



## Prydogga (Mar 14, 2011)

You'd figure if these aliens flew here through space in super cool space ships they'd just bomb us from out of orbit...

I'm just pissed, because I watched WotW again today and it brought back how played out and predictable this movies are. I'm excited to see Cowoys vs Aliens though.


----------



## 8Fingers (Mar 14, 2011)

Prydogga said:


> You'd figure if these aliens flew here through space in super cool space ships they'd just bomb us from out of orbit...
> 
> I'm just pissed, because I watched WotW again today and it brought back how played out and predictable this movies are. I'm excited to see Cowoys vs Aliens though.


 
They would never need to bomb(fight) us.
They'd just need to turn off our power.
Without power humans are..........................cavemen


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 14, 2011)

I was shocked to learn this wasn't a Michael Bay movie written on his special keyboard...


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 14, 2011)

8Fingers said:


> Yep.......... effects would never turn a crap movie into a good one.
> This movie and *Independence Day* are on my WORST CRAP EVER STUFF shelf



The question;

How did they welcome them to urf?????


----------



## groph (Mar 14, 2011)

Prydogga said:


> You'd figure if these aliens flew here through space in super cool space ships they'd just bomb us from out of orbit...
> 
> I'm just pissed, because I watched WotW again today and it brought back how played out and predictable this movies are. I'm excited to see Cowoys vs Aliens though.



Well, WotW is another take on a classic story so it certainly wasn't "played out" when it was first written. I think as long as you're aware of the shitty ending WotW has, it's a stellar movie. The "big reveal" of the war machine goes down as one of the best scenes in any movie I've ever seen, and they are some of the more terrifying entities to hit the screen. The low pitched bellows they emit hits you right in the guts and seem to strike a chord in your brain which evokes primal fear. People trash Tom Cruise all the time but I think he's awesome in that movie. Go figure.

Independence Day was also an awesome movie, at least in my opinion. Yeah, it's full of plot holes but it has everything those wicked 90's movies have. No fake CGI effects, good but slightly cheesy acting, Jeff Goldblum, etc.

Still, yeah it's true that alien invasion movies almost never make sense. District 9 is probably the most plausible one ever made, and it's not an invasion movie, it's more of a commentary about apartheid. 

- There's only ever one wave of attack
- Despite possessing the technology for efficient interstellar travel, they fight us on the ground (IE never bomb us from orbit as mentioned or gas us or whatever)
- They always lose. If spacefaring aliens ever invaded us there would be no way in HELL we could put up anything resembling a fight. Our militaries would be subdued in a matter of hours and we'd be left to run for our lives as the aliens search the planet for survivors, picking them off as they find them. It would be like nuking an anthill.
- How the hell are the operating systems of an ancient Macintosh computer and the network of the alien mothership compatible?

Regardless, it would be a super boring movie if the aliens just parked next to Earth and death-beamed it. Credits roll, humanity loses. At least it would probably be more "realistic," but that's not the point of alien movies. Aliens always represent a facet of humanity. They're ripe with opportunities for social commentary (like anti-colonialism, anti-X or Y war, anti-racist, or pro-all of those things, whatever. They could even go into aspects of our sexuality, like the xenomorphs from Alien). Also, if there was a movie which depicted humanity a few thousand years in the future being invaded by aliens, it wouldn't have the same effect since depicting humanity in the future is also almost always some sort of a commentary on the present and we'd also likely be technological equals with the aliens so it's pretty much just another war movie, which is what Battle LA tried to be, and it kind of sucked.


----------



## Rev2010 (Mar 16, 2011)

groph said:


> If spacefaring aliens ever invaded us there would be no way in HELL we could put up anything resembling a fight. Our militaries would be subdued in a matter of hours and we'd be left to run for our lives as the aliens search the planet for survivors



As much as I would've agreed with you on this most of my entire life I now have to say this simply just don't seem to be reality if you analyze the current history of the world. Take Afghanistan. Russia tried to invade them and failed. America tried, aaaand we're still trying. We also got pretty whipped in Vietnam. We couldn't even overthrow Castro!! We're talking the worlds most advanced militaries with the most advanced technology fighting people living in caves and jungles with far lower weaponry. When you look at something like Vietnam, Afghanistan, and Cuba those people fought guerilla style, very hard for any military to combat _especially_ when on foreign land.

Even the colonialists of the USA were able to defeat England, probably the worlds dominant power at the time unless I'm mistaken.

So while I have agreed with your thoughts for most of my life (ie. advanced civilizations being able to instantly obliterate more primitive ones) I now think somewhat differently.


Rev.


----------



## neoclassical (Mar 17, 2011)

What a piece of enlistment/war support propaganda, predictable plot crap. If you want some mindless mid grade SF then see it. Not better for much else.


----------



## spattergrind (Mar 17, 2011)

How many times are they going to do a ship-hovering-over-a-metropolis invasion movie?

District 9 (Pretty good, liked it. First invasion movie in a long time.)
Skyline (never saw it, though of course it looks visually appealing)
Battle LA (never seen it)
Sure, throw Independence day in there too.

Explosions.
People running.
People shooting. Army involved.
Someone says "Oh My God" staring at it. And "What is that thing?"
Fake news footage.
Alien does something crazy (maybe) halfway or more into the movie.
They find a way to communicate with them. (maybe)
They find a cleaver way to destroy it or the aliens leave.

The End.


Idk, find a way to be *really* original.
Instead of "this movie reminds me of this."
I'm not trying to be like, "oh I hate all invasion movies" but I hate when I can pick out that its going to be bad from the trailers.


----------



## defchime (Mar 17, 2011)

spattergrind said:


> They find a way to communicate with them.





Best alien contact scene ever...I bet this is what talking to an alien would be like.


----------



## ScottyB724 (Mar 17, 2011)

I was stoked for this movie and it was absolutely TERRIBLE.
Pure f'n garbage


----------



## spattergrind (Mar 17, 2011)

defchime said:


> Best alien contact scene ever...I bet this is what talking to an alien would be like.




Yes! Great movie.
I cant believe I just watched that recently.
Pretty ground breaking for 1977.


----------



## op1e (Mar 17, 2011)

Independence Day is a GREAT movie, as long as you turn it off after the first 40 minutes.


----------



## Prydogga (Mar 17, 2011)

groph said:


> Well, WotW is another take on a classic story so it certainly wasn't "played out" when it was first written. I think as long as you're aware of the shitty ending WotW has, it's a stellar movie. The "big reveal" of the war machine goes down as one of the best scenes in any movie I've ever seen, and they are some of the more terrifying entities to hit the screen. The low pitched bellows they emit hits you right in the guts and seem to strike a chord in your brain which evokes primal fear. People trash Tom Cruise all the time but I think he's awesome in that movie. Go figure.



No doubt, Tripods are scary as hell, and their towering over the land was so visually effective, and Tom Cruise's acting was pretty solid, but (this goes for any invasion movie I've seen) the story wasn't solid, it's always a little too easy for the aliens to be defeated, there's always ONE break in the story, and suddenly we're killing them by the minute.

I'd just like to see more originality in invasion movies, I did however like that for the most part, WotW followed the journey of a small family, and only eve gave some reference to military activity, rather than the usual:

Leading man is in the army/navy etc
Scientist friend/peer
Has a child or friend/whatever somewhere that by ALL COUNTS should be fucking dead. But by some miracle they're in 100% shape at the credits.


----------



## PeteyG (Mar 17, 2011)

Haven't seen Battle LA, don't plan on paying to see it if everything I've heard is true.

As for WotW, Dakota Fannings character made the movie unbearable, just because I cannot stand out of control crying, whining children.


----------



## The Reverend (Mar 17, 2011)

I saw it last week. It's meh.  The effects are really good though.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Mar 17, 2011)

I couldn't possibly be worse than Skyline.


----------



## 8Fingers (Mar 17, 2011)

op1e said:


> Independence Day is a GREAT movie, as long as you turn it off after the first 40 minutes.


 
40 minutes.......wow.....your stomach is stronger than mine.
seriously I was at the movies and after about 15 minutes I realized it'd be a cliche horror show lol
But as my girl wanted to watch TILL THE END,I had to suffer


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Mar 18, 2011)

yeah it was crap, me and a friend were actually discussing how it would've made a kickass video game tho. 

the only thing i liked about the movie really had nothing to do with the movie, but more along the lines of how hollywood is portraying the soldier character in a positive/professional light. for a while it seemed they were capable of creating the tortured or loose-cannon stereotypes (*cough* Hurt Locker *cough*) from anti-war movies past. just glad they're getting with the times


----------



## Mexi (Mar 18, 2011)

sure it wasn't groundbreakingly original, but I like how they tried to give more depth to the actual marines that were involved in the mission by providing backstory and more personality than typical jarheads you see in these types of movies. I felt the shaky cam/documentary style of shooting suits this genre far more (a la district 9) than the hyperproduced michael bay style shit out there. that said, the movie itself was pretty predictable but I actually enjoyed it. It's a popcorn alien flick, not meant to be some sort of over analyzed commentary on our society


----------



## The Reverend (Mar 18, 2011)

Mexi said:


> sure it wasn't groundbreakingly original, but I like how they tried to give more depth to the actual marines that were involved in the mission by providing backstory and more personality than typical jarheads you see in these types of movies. I felt the shaky cam/documentary style of shooting suits this genre far more (a la district 9) than the hyperproduced michael bay style shit out there. that said, the movie itself was pretty predictable but I actually enjoyed it. It's a popcorn alien flick, not meant to be some sort of over analyzed commentary on our society



I beg to differ on your last point. This movie has no tongue-in-cheek humor, not even that dim self-awareness that movies like Planet Terror and Machete have. It really tries to pass itself of as something more than just an action flick. The only real acting in it comes from Aaron Eckhart, and it's far and away his worst work I've seen. The shaky cam thing also only worked in The Blair Witch Project, as far as I'm concerned. After that it became seriously annoying. It doesn't lend credibility to the movies, it just detracts from it.

EDIT: This came off too harsh. I enjoyed the movie, but only for the superficial thrills of seeing shit blow up.


----------



## Prydogga (Mar 18, 2011)

PeteyG said:


> Haven't seen Battle LA, don't plan on paying to see it if everything I've heard is true.
> 
> As for WotW, Dakota Fannings character made the movie unbearable, just because I cannot stand out of control crying, whining children.



Also, she plays the character too smart, so the bits where she is uncontrollable and wimpy become far-fetched.


----------



## ZackP3750 (Mar 18, 2011)

I only have one thing to say about this terribly shitty movie....




"We already ate breakfast, sir"


----------



## GazPots (Mar 23, 2011)

"I'm a veterinarian."


----------

